# New born Eastern Diamondbacks



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Just had 5.5. Eastern Diamond backs born that was part of a breeding project with South West Vipers. they are all pre slough.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

awsome


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well done mate, thats fantastic


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant! Nice chunky healthy looking babies too.
Well done Dougie, Mark


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Great result. Well done.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done they look very healthy. . Wish mine would do something


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Well done they look very healthy. . Wish mine would do something


Thanks Bloodpython22. Hibernate you EDBs down to about 10/14 degrees for a few months. Then leave them together throughout the summer and autumn. Ours mated in August/September.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely looking, these going up for sale?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats both


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Well done mate, they look stunning :no1:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> Lovely looking, these going up for sale?


 Yes, they will be up for sale when they have sloughed and had a meal or two. £150 a pair.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I must admit, out of all DWA listed snakes some kind of rattle snake would be the one i would go for as a show animal. But damn the insurance companys making this impossible for me :devil:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Out of interest, how do you know they're 5.5? Is there some magical way of telling?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Out of interest, how do you know they're 5.5? Is there some magical way of telling?


Snakes are generally sexed by using a sexing probe. This is a tool that is put into the hemepenes of the snake and the depth to which the probe can be inserted determines the sex of the snake. However,a rattlesnakes sex can be determined by the difference in tail length. The distance between the cloaca and the base of the rattle is longer in males than in females.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

What sort of set ups do you need to keep these things happy?


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations green venom! something good is happening in plymouth for once....


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What sort of set ups do you need to keep these things happy?


These are happiest when kept in Florida..Like me.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> These are happiest when kept in Florida..Like me.


Yup, but sadly the poor gits have to make do with plymouth


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the king of rattlers...:no1:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well done Dougy/Mark..... hope you are both OK - I've not been in contact for a while.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are very cute, congrats


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow congrats guys!!

Definately a species of Crotalus I'm interested in keeping, it's a shame I don't have the fascility to take on any more specimens otherwise I'd be ripping your right arm off for a pair!

Like everyone else has said they look very healthy :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i caught a nice one in fort myers, florida... like 4 feet... it was scarier than what four feet calls for but it'll ruin your weekend... i kept that in mind...








freaking rabbit killers!:2thumb:

Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake - North Carolina


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah mate very impressive pit-vipers indeed! seeing them wild in their natural habitat must be awesome!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

trueviper said:


> yeah mate very impressive pit-vipers indeed! seeing them wild in their natural habitat must be awesome!


you know they will kill you dead when you see one all bent...

they look bigger than they are... a 3 foot one will look big when you find it and it gets defensive... it'll be directly proportional to the size of your eyeballs when you lift that tin and see it...

you may pee yourself... only mad men don't shake when they grab a big eastern...

that yellow venom... it drips...










you find this when you're looking for firewood...

better than any coffee!:lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done...:2thumb:


----------

